

Show HN: Areocase – Completely Wireless Earbuds and Case - brandonlipman
http://www.areocase.co/

======
aepearson
No pics of the product, not even a prototype?

EDIT : nevermind, just noticed this "Currently we are accepting pre-signups
based on the demand we decide if we will go further and bring this product to
life."

